# Brigantine surf



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Heading out to Brigantine to fish on 9/20. Going to be on the beach side seeing if something will yank on my pole. What is lurking in the water right now. Hoping to catch a fish. 
Fishing in the day and drinking at the casino at night. Should be a good trip


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah!

That's my strategy when I head out to AC first week this October.

Gotta stop at the Whitehouse Sub Shop to pick up a meatball sub. Can't get a good one living in Virginia. Maybe grab a few Italian subs to throw in the cooler while working the surf and piers.

-Bill_H


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Spent Saturday on the beach. Weather was great breeze was coming in from the ocean. Caught small blues. There were lots of crabs eating the bait. The surf was really rough and lots of seaweed getting caught on the line. Had a great time. Casinos were pretty generous as well. Can't wait to do it again. Where in va you at Bill?


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

FISHIN ROD said:


> Spent Saturday on the beach. Weather was great breeze was coming in from the ocean. Caught small blues. There were lots of crabs eating the bait. The surf was really rough and lots of seaweed getting caught on the line. Had a great time. Casinos were pretty generous as well. Can't wait to do it again. Where in va you at Bill?


Rod, 

I'm over in Alexandria, VA. Saltwater is about 3 hours drive from here. Fish in the Potomac are not worth eating as the advisories give warnings of "no more than 2 servings per month!"

I do miss the Jersey shore.

So what do you mean by the casinos being generous? Drinks? Payouts?

I hear Trump is going out of business.

I think the Native American casinos are skimming a lot of tourists from AC. But I find they don't offer much. The one they built years ago by Fort Indiantown Gap, PA promised jobs for the local population, but they ended up automating everything!
- All the dealers were large screen video dealers and electronic gaming
- No waitresses offering drinks. You serve yourself - soft-drinks only.
- Only real jobs generated were security guards.
- Not much in the way of restaurants and buffets.
- Not much payout on the games either. I had more fun in Vegas on $20 playing video roulette for 12 hours and taking it up to $400, then losing all but the last $30. At the native american casino I lost my cash in an hour.

At least at AC, I can go fishing! And the hotel rates are cheap this time of year!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm in Manassas not far from your area. The casinos were generous with drinks payouts. They had about 3 casinos close this month. Sad for the people who work there. Thousands of jobs lost. I fish the local rivers and lakes out here too but release everything I catch. I fish on kayak a lot out here.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

FISHIN ROD said:


> I'm in Manassas not far from your area. The casinos were generous with drinks payouts. They had about 3 casinos close this month. Sad for the people who work there. Thousands of jobs lost. I fish the local rivers and lakes out here too but release everything I catch. I fish on kayak a lot out here.


I have a co-worker here who is an avid fisherman, but he hasn't fished the Potomac because he's afraid of the consumption warnings. He'll only catch what he can eat.

Might try looking into Annapolis later in the season. That's about an hour away. The water is brackish there and they have been catching small blues. I would need a Maryland saltwater license ($22.50). Trying to avoid paying for something I would rarely use.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

If you have a Virginia saltwater license you don't need a MD just have to register with MD.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

That is true. Your VA salt is good in MD. I go out to the bay quite often. Its not a bad drive


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Whitehouse subs is over priced garbage!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

gpwf20c said:


> Whitehouse subs is over priced garbage!


I hate it when you see a thread update and expect to see a fishing report and get a hoagie report instead. Any fishermen on this board anymore?


----------

